# endoscopic gastrocutaneous fistula



## Kelle (Jun 23, 2009)

We have an op note where the doctor dictates he used sutures to close a gastrocutaneous fistula but he did it endoscopically.  We are going back and forth between CPT 43880 and 43999.  Any suggestions on which one is the correct CPT?  Thanks!


----------



## mhcpc (Jun 23, 2009)

*gastrocolic fistula*

I would say 43880.  It does not specify open or endoscopic procedure.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jun 23, 2009)

43880 is specifically listed as an open procedure. My docs do this procedure alot, and we use unlisted stomach 43999.

hope this helps!!


----------



## Kelle (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I researched both based on the answers I got and the 43999 is the appropriate one to use.


----------

